# I'm Having Issues With My AMD Radeon Thames And X Starting Properly



## RedPhoenix (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey guys. I hope everyone is staying safe with COVID-19. Here's hoping it will go to /dev/null soon... So, anyway, as the title of this post says, I'm having trouble getting X to start (XFCE4 works fine when it manages to load properly with Xorg). I know things are working fine because the text after startup goes from being glitchy and unreadable to a perfect, clean resolution. I installed the right package for my GPU. But when I can't start XFCE4 properly, I return to TTY1 using CTRL+ALT+F1, I get errors relating to my GPU, which keep repeating, even when I reboot. The reboot works just fine, but the errors just keep showing up, until the OS reboots into my HP EliteBook 8470p's UEFI, where I can press F10, F9, etc.. Every other OS works, such as Windows 10 and OpenSUSE, and even OpenBSD (even though that gets a Kernel Panic, with any audio looping when the crash occurred). So anyhow, how can I remedy this? I tried using the Intel HD Graphics, but the resolution was AWFUL. So, if possible, I'd like to stick to my AMD GPU. Thanks for any suggestions guys. I'd post a screenshot, but I'm in Windows, and if I try using FreeBSD and XFCE4's screenshot program, well, I can try and provide as much info as I can, beyond this. Have a good one, and remember. Keep your /tmp Folders, and yourselves, clean!


----------

